# Christmas Shopping



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How is everybody doing w/ your Christmas shopping?Christmas is 15 days away.Most of mine is done and I never left the house!!!I still have to get some kind of pre-paid gas card for my daughter and that's it.I have to buy wrapping paper and bows/ribbon and wrap them,which I totally suck at and keep putting it off.I resisted the internet until last year and now I'm in love w/ it.I love being able to compare prices and I don't even have to get dressed.Plus,I can hit a few buttons and viola!!!,it appears on the front porch a few days later.No crowds or traffic,totally stress free and you got the best deal you could find.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We only buy for our immediate family. We're done . We got Starbucks for the grown kids and $$ cards for the grands except the babies, and they got gifts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The net is a wonderful place when any kind of shopping means a long drive.

I haven't shopped, not going to and no one really expects us to with what all is going on here. The phone calls back and forth is all the gifts we want at this point.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I buy everything Amazon and get them sent to my daughter and family. I got some little trinkets for those around me. I need to think of something really simple for a few of the girls at the barn. Then there's the birthdays. 2 in January, 2 in Feb, 3 in March. Bah humbug. My head gets tired of making choices choices choices. I wanna scream but I can't because I'm a grown up. Problem is that most in my family have everything they could want. And then some.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Karen. Walmart gift cards for those who have everything. If anything, they can buy food at Walmart. Gotta eat.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks Dawg! I think I pretty much wrapped it up last night. Horse treats for barn friends. I got candle stuff for my parents (balsam), I sent off my daughter's and grand kids stuff via amazon. I just have to pay the bill now. (ack!) 

What about Hubby? Can't think of anything. He may get a HD card.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I still have to buy wrapping paper and wrap the presents.I'm still waiting for my grandson's bucket of dinosaurs to come and will spend a whole day trying to wrap all of the presents.I am not looking forward to it but the kids are 4 and 18 mos so they shouldn't notice how bad I am at wrapping gifts.I just hope they love their presents.I bought the baby a rag doll w/ her name embroided on it and a play tent w/ a tee-pee and tunnel attaching them to share and each got a battery operated lanterns so they can see in their tent.I tried to get toys that don't make noise or need batteries and challenged their imagination.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since you mentioned it first CQ I will back up your hating to wrap stuff. I hate it. I stopped putting up a tree years ago since the hubs worked away from home it was on me. Get the tree, put the tree up, decorate the tree, dedecorate (that's a new word) the tree, take it down, clean up the mess left behind. And I had a full time job plus all the stuff I needed to take care of daily, like the animals. 

And the only ones to see it was the hubs and myself. So why? Why put that extra on myself? So, I made the executive decision to stop doing it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> What about Hubby? Can't think of anything. He may get a HD card.


About 10 two dollar scratch off lottery tickets will work lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Karen. Walmart gift cards for those who have everything. If anything, they can buy food at Walmart. Gotta eat.


I've boycotted Walmart years ago. Hubby goes there to shop for groceries, but I won't.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> about 10 two dollar scratch off lottery tickets will work lol.


perfect!!!!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Since you mentioned it first CQ I will back up your hating to wrap stuff. I hate it. I stopped putting up a tree years ago since the hubs worked away from home it was on me. Get the tree, put the tree up, decorate the tree, dedecorate (that's a new word) the tree, take it down, clean up the mess left behind. And I had a full time job plus all the stuff I needed to take care of daily, like the animals.
> 
> And the only ones to see it was the hubs and myself. So why? Why put that extra on myself? So, I made the executive decision to stop doing it.


I have a tree that sortof opens like an umbrella, and has hundreds of those opti-lights. So I don't decorate it. And instead of wrapping, I go to the dollar store and buy Christmas bags and tissue paper.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just bought a very small live pine tree which had a couple of ornaments on it, no lights. I will have to plan it in a pot later. We don't do much since our kids are all grown. We just go to their homes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I quit putting up a Christmas tree when the kids were teenagers only because of the birds getting on it.Every year it was a fight to keep the birds off of it so no Christmas trees or ceiling fans.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I put a Christmas jingle on my ring tone.


----------

